# Sinn for 5.7" 14.5cm wrist: pic request



## Jeru (Jul 11, 2011)

I am a knife and gear nut just starting getting into automatic watches. I have tiny girly 5.7" or 14.5 cm wrists and I have set my mind on getting my first automatic watch. Started saving (and trying to sell some of my knives on various bladeforums). I'm used to taking off my somewhat beat-up Casio G-Shock GW-6900BC-1JF with 50 mm case only when I go to bed. I don't like taking off my watch. So despite looking ridiculous on my tiny wrist when I wear a suit at work, I still wear it. I wear it going under the shower, at the gym and even in the sauna after working out. It is the first thing I put on when I get up and the last thing I put off when I go to bed. Other then that, it is on my (tiny) wrist.





So, when I had my mind set on getting my first automatic watch for every day wear, the lurking and scrolling (or should I say madness lol) started. I got the opportunity to fit on a Parnis PAM homage with a 44 mm steel case and black dial, but to my surprise, despite being 6 mm smaller than my 6900 G-Shock, it looked absolutely ridiculous. I guess an all black watch wears a lot smaller and black G-Shocks specifically wear a lot smaller than a steel cased watch. 

Now, to make this post not too long, I have narrowed it down to a vintage/second hand Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra or a (second hand) Sinn. I am strongly leaning towards Sinn. I like the ruggedness, originality and not in the least the unknownness of Sinn and also the somewhat "tacticoolness" they have.

I would like to keep it under a 1000 USD. Going over 1500 USD is out of the question. So of course, I have no problem getting a second hand piece with some scratches.

I really like the classic look, price and features of the Sinn 104, for my first every day automatic watch, but I'm afraid the 41 mm case will look ridiculous on my 5.7" wrist. Really wished Sinn would make a smaller version of this. Love the day-date by the way and prefer the date at 3 o'clock.

*Hence I would like to see pics of any Sinn watches on 5.5 - 5.9" wrists. Preferably not too close-up. If they exist at all.
*
Especially interested in seeing the 104 and U200 on 5.5" - 5.9" wrists, but don't mind pics of the 556 or the smaller "Finance Sinns" on tiny wrists too, despite I really don't like having the date around 4 o'clock. Prefer the classic look of the 104 for wearing with a suit.

Thank you all very much in advance!


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, my wrist is still small, but about 6.3, so my pics wouldn't help much I guess. A while back I did post wrist shots of my 104 on various straps:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-104-looking-like-must-have-me-855313-17.html

At 41mm the 104 wears ok on my wrist due to the bezel/dial ratio and the style of the watch, but I would not want to go any bigger. I do think the 556i would work fine for you though. Another suggestion, though not a Sinn or a tool watch, is the Muhle Glashutte 29er at 36.6mm--comes in black or white dial and is a very handsome and versatile watch by a respected German brand. Perhaps you could find one for around 1k or so used.


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

For your wrists, a Sinn 556I or 556A is probably the best choice due to the 38.5mm case.

If you like dive watches, the Sinn T2 is a good option with 41mm case, but wears smaller due to the fact that its a cushion case. It's significantly over your budget at $3k new though.

Here's my T2 on my 6" wrist.


----------



## Jeru (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you both!

By the way, the U200 is 37 mm (but less appropriate for formal wear perhaps).


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

Jeru said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> By the way, the U200 is 37 mm (but less appropriate for formal wear perhaps).


Yep, you're right, I always forget the U200 .

I've tried the U200 on, but the 14.5mm thickness is not proportional to the smaller 37mm case. It feels too thick when worn on the wrist. Size wise, it will fit great on a 5.5" wrist.

Here it is on my 6" wrist:


----------



## ck1109 (Feb 17, 2013)

And here's how the 104 and 556 wear on my 6" wrist. As you can see, the 556 fits and looks better due to the 38.5mm case. The 104 is too large due to lugs.

Sinn 104:









Sin 556:


----------



## Greg` (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a 6.5ish wrist. The 556i fits perfectly.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

A few others also come to mind. Archimede Pilot 36 (or 39 I guess); Max Bill Automatic (38mm; all dial, but short lugs); Stowa Partitio. If you don't mind handwinders, maybe the smaller Max Bill or the Nomos Club 36. All good watches. But be sure to get the lug-to-lug distance before you buy and make sure the lugs won't hang over your wrist.


----------



## Jeru (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for the replies! 

104 seems indeed too big unfortunately  Love all the pics! Keep them coming please. Would also like to see the 34 and 38.5 mm "Finanze" watches.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

556, U200, 356 best bets size wise I think. I know it's all a matter of taste, but I think that G shock is way too big for you as well IMO. But, whatever floats yer boat!


----------



## Jeru (Jul 11, 2011)

cb23 said:


> 556, U200, 356 best bets size wise I think. I know it's all a matter of taste, but I think that G shock is way too big for you as well IMO. But, whatever floats yer boat!


Thank you. I completely agree that the G-Shock is too big for me. But it wears comfortable, it can take a beating like no other and it gives solar powered atomic time and all that for cheap. One of the reasons I'm looking for a nice Sinn is that I am fed up with my too big G-Shock. I think that lug to lug the 556 might even be too big for me as well. The 356 is way too busy for me. If I'm going to drop a grand on a watch I would like that it fits dressier occasions as well and especially fit my small wrist properly. Unfortunately and flabbergastingly Sinn has still no AD in The Netherlands (despite The Netherlands being the third export partner after France and the UK, before the US, Austria and China and the first import partner of Germany).


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Also- You may find a different G shock fits you better. I always preferred the G5600 series (square cases) for my smaller wrist.


----------



## Jeru (Jul 11, 2011)

dhtjr said:


> But be sure to get the lug-to-lug distance before you buy and make sure the lugs won't hang over your wrist.


Found something interesting. It is hard to find lug-to-lug distances for Sinn watches but Page & Cooper do list several (but not all). I find the wrist shots of the 556 make the watch look rather large. But the lug-to-lug distance of the 38.5mm 556 is 45mm, while the lug-to-lug distance of the 37mm U200 is 48mm(!?)

Some lug-to-lug distances according to Page & Cooper:

U200 - 37mm case - lug to lug: 48mm
556 - 38.5mm case - lug to lug: 45mm
856 - 40mm case - lug-to-lug: 47mm
103 - 41mm case - lug to lug: 46mm
358 - 42 mm case - lug to lug: 48mm
857 - 43mm case - lug to lug: 46mm

(These are not my favorite Sinn watches necessarily, just some of the ones they listed the lug-to-lug distance of.)

This surprised me a lot!? Does this seems right? I was really leaning strongly towards the U200 being the smallest Sinn out all the ones that I really like, but it has the largest lug-to-lug distance of the bunch despite having the smallest case(!?) If the lug-to-lug distance is more important for if a watch fits a person or not or for not looking ridiculous than the case diameter, then the U200 seems a bad choice according to these numbers... What do you guys think?

Also, I still would like to see a pic of one of the 34mm Financial District Watches, 6030, 6033 or 6038...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I agree with the 556. I saw this in person at the recent roadshow. I have a 7.5" wrist but heard so much good about the 556i but it always looked so small to me. I tried it on and, in fact, it looked like a woman's watch on my wrist. It may be a great option.



ck1109 said:


> For your wrists, a Sinn 556I or 556A is probably the best choice due to the 38.5mm case.
> 
> If you like dive watches, the Sinn T2 is a good option with 41mm case, but wears smaller due to the fact that its a cushion case. It's significantly over your budget at $3k new though.
> 
> Here's my T2 on my 6" wrist.


----------



## TubeDriver (Oct 12, 2014)

I think my 556 feels and looks great on my 5.9" wrist!


----------

